# Solid Gold-Running poo



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Solid Gold-Runny poo*

OK, so Theo has been on solid gold wolf king his whole life. when i first got him, i had boughten a bag of purina one so i mixed it with the first bag of solid gold i bought. Anywho, slowly but surely theo's poos are getting worse... He went through an extreme case of diareah about 2 months ago but was treated for it with a Rx to slow things down...Then things were normal for awhile with an occasional runny poo. Now for the last 3 weeks its been bad. I had his stool checked for parasites and bacteria-nothing. He is not acting sick. but he poos 4-5 times a day, not diareah but just like lil cow pies. In the morning his stool is almsot normal and somtimes throughtout the day he will go to go poo and it will start to be normal but then expload with pudding, ok that was a lil graphic, lol. Whats wrong with my pup? If it's food, does anyone reccomend a "simple" kibble that would be easy on his tummy?
Edit: He has been on it for a few months though... i dont give him treats or anything, it gotta be the food...


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Solid Gold purges a dog's colon. 

Once this stage ends, your dog will poop less and less. 

Make sure you don't make the mistake of mixing Solid Gold in with other types of kibble or RAW feeding, or you will have "dire rear" for a longgg time.


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Update* Ok, so I took in another stool sample, they checked for EVERYTHING, from a-z, Nothing came up though. So they told me to bring him in...He checked out fine. Then my vet told me that she has had a few clients with solid gold problems...Then she pushed Iams as usual and I expained what shitty food it was. Anywho, she gave me two bags of Eukanuba low residu, if his runny poo stops after this, then we will know that the solid gold is causing it. So Theo has to eat this horrible food for 2 weeks...uhg!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Some foods aren't right for all dogs. It might be that the Wolf King is too rich for your dog. He might not be able to handle bison.

Some dogs suffer from irritable bowel syndrome just like people. For those dogs a very simple diet is much easier on their systems. 

Did your vet mention ibs or colitis? 

If you find it is the Wolf King, you might look into a fish formula kibble. Natural Balance makes a fish & sweet potato that is very digestible. Eagle Pack also makes a fish formula as does Timberwolf Organics. 

Good luck, I've been through it too.


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

She didnt mention eather of those things. I was thinking about Wellness fish and potato or maybe Avoderm-baked (easy on tummy) or maybe ever california naturals bc of the simple ingrediants...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Of all the ones you mentioned, I still think Nat. Balance would be a better choice. It is one protein and one carb. Salmon and Sweet Potato, both very easy on the stomach and both very hypoallergenic. Doesn't get much simpler than that. 

I personally am not a fan of California Naturals, but in your particular case, with the issues your dog is having, I would not feed lamb or chicken at this point because you don't know what the problem is yet. If it's protein issues, both could make the current situation worse. I've used the Nat. Balance and had great success with it when Buck was going thru these things. I also know many dogs that did quite well on the original Wellness fish formula, but when Old Mother Hubbard changed their formula a great many dogs started having issues and had to change to something else. 

I'm not saying you shouldn't try these other foods, that's your decision. I'm just making a suggestion based on my experience. What worked for me might not work for you and you might find one of these other foods is the answer. Just remember, keep it simple and try not to switch too many times. Let me know what happens.


----------



## russiarulez (Jun 13, 2007)

Having the same issues with my 3 month old husky. He started having diarrhea all of a sudden maybe about a month ago now (we went fishing and think that he got into some fish guts at the beach), so had him to the vet several times now. Checked his poop - nothing, vet says he checks out ok, he looks and acts normal, gains weight. But still his poop is not normal - it might get better one day, and will be liquid the next. We had him on chicken and rice for about two weeks - didn't help (he's on medication right now so that might be causing some of this also), doc suggested Eukebana low res (adult cans) and to mix it with Eukebana dry food. Still the same (obviously just changed foods so that might cause runny poop) - will get better one day, runny the next. I was talking to my friend last night and she feeds solid gold and swears by it. She told me Eukebana is bad because it has corn in it as main ingredient, so I'm thinking of switching to solid gold.


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok, So he was perscribed Metronidazole and has been on that for a few days. it is an antibiotic for his digestive tract. Since eating the low residu food, his poops are normal now...
Theory 1. I was free feeding him the solid gold, maybe the constant flow of food and eating too much just kept pushing stuff through his digestive tract too fast, hence why he alway had to poo.
Theory 2: The solid gold is just to rich for him...
I have been portioning out the low residu food, 2 cups x2...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I vote for #2. I personally don't like free feeding. I'd rather know exactly when and how much the boys are eating so I can adjust accordingly if I need to, like weight gain, or weight loss, etc. 

I also think that the Solid Gold might be too rich for your dog's system. Just my opinion....


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

> Theory 1. I was free feeding him the solid gold, maybe the constant flow of food and eating too much just kept pushing stuff through his digestive tract too fast, hence why he alway had to poo.


Possible, but most dogs used to being free fed will not gorge themselves, as they have access to their food all day. 

I suggest trying another feed. maybe try something relatively bland like Canidae chicken and rice. Basically that is all that is in the food. You can add some canned pumkin (not the pie mix) to the food to bulk up the stools also. At least till you get it under control.


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok,soooo.........
THeo was on the medicince for 5 days, then off of it but still on the low resi\du food foood. He was still good, normal poos and everything! Then I introduced his old food again, for the first two days i prob gave him a handful, spread out through the day as treats. THen i made it a 1/4 of his meals for a a few days and then finally halfn' half. Now just yesterday I decided that maybe THeo should get a lunch too, I mean he is only 5 months old. So i gave him half n'half at breakfast(2cups), 1cup of JUST solid gold at lunch and half n half (2cups) at dinner. about 4 hours after his lunch of just solid gold, he had a small runny poo!!!!! Yikes!
Does this mean for sure it's the solid gold? Or could it have been the third small meal (even though he use to be freefed, wich i thought was the problem)? I just dont know what to do anymore. Where do I go from here?


----------



## fuzzie (Jul 6, 2007)

Snowshoe said:


> Solid Gold purges a dog's colon.
> 
> Once this stage ends, your dog will poop less and less.
> 
> Make sure you don't make the mistake of mixing Solid Gold in with other types of kibble or RAW feeding, or you will have "dire rear" for a longgg time.




In case you missed it the first time around...


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have never heard anyone say anything about the purging of the colon from a dog food...plus he was on the food for3 months, still nothing got btter.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree that Solid Gold will clean out a dog's digestive tract, however, it's not done by causing diarrhea. It is a slow process of elimination. 

If it were me, and this is just me, I would presume that the Solid Gold was the problem and look for another food. I would introduce that food slowly and see if my dog's reaction to the food was different in any way. 

Again, just me, but if my dog was better before I re-introduced the Solid Gold, then became worse after being fed the Solid Gold, I would think it was the Solid Gold. I still think your dog cannot tolerate the particular flavor of Solid Gold you're feeding - it might be too rich for his system. Or, it could be that the whole line of Solid Gold is not something your dog can eat. There are a great many other brands out there that are just as good that might be easier for your dog to tolerate. Try another flavor if you want to stay with the Solid Gold line and see if that works for the dog.

Friends may feed Solid Gold and it works great for them. Vets may recommend Solid Gold and it works great for the majority of clients, but not all. It's just a matter of finding what works best for your dog. Solid Gold might not be best for your dog!


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks guys...I think I am first going to try the chk flavor of solid gold, maybe the bison and salmon is just too much for him. If that doesnt work, i dont know....I have heard wellness has a tendency to produce softer foods, so i am guessing i should stay away from that. I don't want to go with anything too high in protien bc he is such a large breed. I was recomended to try AvoDerm Baked bc it is easy on their system, anybody know anything about it?


----------



## lynn'stwo (Aug 12, 2007)

Just a quick mention that I had 3 dogs on SG and they never had a normal bowel movement and we moved on to something else before the bag was gone as my mix began scooting.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Solid Gold doesn't have a chicken formula dry food.  Are you talking about the Barking at the Moon, which is turkey, chicken and salmon?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry you are having trouble. My 10 week old was on Natural Balance Ulta and was fine but I noticed it wasn't top rated so I bought Innova puppy. I mixed in 1/4 of the Innova and we have had diarrhea and throwing up for 24 hours. Not constant or we'd be at the vet. 

I gave her the NB this AM and tonight she had a normal solid poo! Yeah.

So, the food can be the culprit. A good food can be too rich etc 

My last dog was on Euk. for 15 years and I had no idea it wasn't the best food. I feel bad about that now. 

I am not saying you should switch to NB, I just wanted to give you an example of how fast the food can mess them up or help. Also, I gave Mia a tablespoon of canned pumpkin to help her.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Low residue has tons of fillers that firm up the poo, it's super crap food. Try him on a single carb/protien food such as Natural Balance Fish and Sweet potato or go to the Solid Gold Millennium which is easier to digest (Beef and Barley) Remember to do the change very slowly.



TearahBey77 said:


> Thanks guys...I think I am first going to try the chk flavor of solid gold, maybe the bison and salmon is just too much for him. If that doesnt work, i dont know....I have heard wellness has a tendency to produce softer foods, so i am guessing i should stay away from that. I don't want to go with anything too high in protien bc he is such a large breed. I was recomended to try AvoDerm Baked bc it is easy on their system, anybody know anything about it?


It's possible that Wolf King is too rich.


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

kinda going through the same thing introducing canidae to our one lab. very runny......although she had a dose of gerardia (sp?) too. so, i'm being patient.


----------



## lindymarie (Mar 25, 2007)

Had the exact same problem when I started my dog on he wolf king. Turned out I was over feeding him. Once I cut the amount back a bit and added the seameal vitamin (only a half of the daily dose), it took about a week or so and now all is perfect. He maintains his weight and has not had a runny stool since.

Hope this helps!


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

When all the news was abuzz with the food recalls, I switched my Standard Schnauzer from Iams to Solid Gold Hund N Flocken-lamb. I got a pup and the breeder recommended the same-puppy. I am so pleased with the quality of food. The pup has perfect poos. My Standard Schnauzer loves it but has soft stool every morning ( soft-mush patties). Sometimes she firms up throughout the day.
Question- to firm her stools I am trying potatoes. This is her first day. Is this what I should be doing? Do you think the solid gold she is on should be switched? When she was on the crap food, she never had a problem. Would another Solid Gold food be better? Maybe it is the lamb?? 
Thanx for your consideration.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Try cutting back the amount a little. I've found canned pumpkin the best thing to regulate the consistancy of BMs, it's high in fibar and low in calories.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you- I will definitely try the pumkin..this is something I have learned on this forum! I am unable to cut back on her food. She has had a substantial weight drop due to increased activity level because of the puppy. Its hard to know for sure because the food was switched at the same time. She is currently on 3 cup/day plus treats. Her normal has always been 2 cups/day. Maybe her IAMS had more calories? So I guess I am dealing with 2 issues- weight loss and soft stools.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Actually, with Solid Gold being a much better quality food than Iams, you should be able to feed her less than she was previously getting. If that's not the case and she's having issues, maybe she's still in the 'transition' stage. If it lasts much longer, I'd think maybe it is the lamb and try another Solid Gold forumla.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you-I would have thought I needed less food too. I guess I underestimated what exercise she was getting with the pup around. Since my last post, I have started ProZyme. I am hoping it will provide the enzymes needed for her digestive issues. I am going to see for the next 2 weeks if this is helping. I spoke with my Vet and I have determined what food I will try next. Cagney has horrific allergy to kelp and Seameal- her bowels bleed and she overproduces yeast. Alot of food has dried kelp in it. So I have to be careful. My Vet doesn't want her on a fish based food. She feels Cagney would do best on Chicken based. Also, she does not want her on a high protein food. I have done alot of research and I plan to switch to Innova Adult Dog food. I checked the ingredients and I am pleased. I didn't like the other Solid Gold foods for her. SG told me that Barking at the Moon would not be a good choice for her because of its fat content. Also the protein is high at 42%


----------



## MartinCarson (Jul 11, 2007)

My pup - shepherd/lab 18 wks - is on Orijen Large puppy. His poo's are consistently soft to liquid. He was battling giardia for a while, but was recently cleared. His poos are not firming up though. I read in this thread that possibly a fish based food would be easier on him. The orijen 6 fresh fish sounds great but my question is what is the difference from the puppy food to the adult.
Puppy large breed
6 fresh fish
Thanks.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

The Orijen 6 Fresh Fish formula is for all ages. The protein is 44% and the fat is 18%. The Large Breed Puppy has a protein level of 42% and fat is 16%.

It looks like (I just did a very quick check) all the other percentages are the same, but you might want to look a little closer at the calcium in each formula.


----------



## lindymarie (Mar 25, 2007)

On the amount of Solid Gold to feed - Tyson weighs 46 pounds and eats 
2 & 1/4 cups a day. He is 10 months and is gaining about 2 pounds a month with this amount.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

MartinCarson, I would be concerned with a 18week pup that the Orijen6 with fresh fish formula--has too much protein base at 44%. I don't think you would find a Vet out there that would like it that high


----------



## scubamom (Aug 11, 2007)

We had our 9 year old on Iams and he constantly had the runs.... have been adding rice to his food for years. Then we bought an 8 week old Akita puppy on Pro Plan... who scratched all the time. I switched them to Canidae and both cleared up... the 9 year old has no more runs and tons of energy. The pup is doing great and no more scratching.


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Solid Gold-Runny poo*

My Husky has the same liquidy-poo problem!

The rescue reccomended Solid Gold Hound-N-Flocken, so thats what I've been using. But for a month he hasn't had solid stool. Someone reccomended slowly mixing in Cadinae, and that didn't help. I also mixed in a potato every morning for a week and still liquidy. Yesterday I got some Canned Pumpkin Puree...so hopefully that will help for the moment. I know this brand came from the rescue's reccomendation, but is having a loose stool healthy for the dog? I'm guessing his digestive tract should be clear by now, it has been a month. Should I just switch brands then?


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Jak
If your dog has liquid stools, I think you should change it immediately. One month is more than a test. Has his stools been checked at the vets. If they are normal for parasites etc, then your dog must have a definite allergy or immense dislike for the food.
My dog was on Hund N Flocken for 5 months- soft stools and yellow. This never improved. I have just switched her to Innova Adult. She is doing very well after 3 weeks.


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

crazydays said:


> Hi Jak
> If your dog has liquid stools, I think you should change it immediately. One month is more than a test. Has his stools been checked at the vets. If they are normal for parasites etc, then your dog must have a definite allergy or immense dislike for the food.
> My dog was on Hund N Flocken for 5 months- soft stools and yellow. This never improved. I have just switched her to Innova Adult. She is doing very well after 3 weeks.


Yup, that sounds just like whats happening with my dog. The vet said he was A-OK. I'm gonna pick up a new brand asap, thanks a lot.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Jak- if I were you I wouldn't worry about the transition to new food. I would remove the SG out of the diet all together. Your dogs reaction to the SG is so bad that you just want to get him off it. That is my opinion. What have you chosen for your Husky!

I just thought about your dog and am wondering if he has colitis? Has he ever been on other food and did he have problems with diarrhea. I think you should consider the ???colitis angle when choosing the next brand of food. There is a Post in this forum on Colitis and food choices that others have found good for their dog. Just a thought-good luck!!


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok, so If youve read this thread, you know the issues I or rather Theodore has had.....
Well! I found a solution!!! Innova! Hail down to Natura!
I picked up a small bag of the the green bag (Adult), even though Theo is only a puppy but we all know how most of us feel about puppy foods/protien levels. The funny thing is all they had was the lil bites (small breed, but same food). So, can you picture Thedore ( St.Bernard X Boxer) eating these lil kibbles? lol
Anywho, so all was going good and i went to go pick up a big bag. While looking at all the innova products, I realized that Natura has actually got it right when it comes to protien levels! The large breed pup has less protien then all the other foods, go figure, so thats what we got! The ingredients in all the Innova formulas are very similar, so 
I didnt think it could hurt. So far so good!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

My dog went through a period with colitis and we found out he was eating the thistle seed from under our bird feeder. All the food changes and medicine didn't help till we figured out what the real proble was. He eats everything else he can get his mouth on with no trouble. But, I think thistle seed is particularly high in oil content. So maybe that's why he had problems. Anyway, he eats solid gold mmillenium now and he is great on it with perfect poop. He was on Iams when we got him and then Science Diet. Since he went on the solid gold, his white is whiter, his energy is amazing, and my husband has stopped asking, do you think he has fleas? He clearly had itchy spots on the other foods that have now gone away. The mmillenium is a beef and barley formula and we love it.


----------



## lynn'stwo (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a friend who feeds millenia and has very good results


----------



## pat1950 (Sep 4, 2007)

My Basset Hound I Rescued Also Had Loose Stools And Was Very Skinny. I Had Him Tested And He Was Positive For Giardia And We Treated Him. I Tried Several Different Foods To Firm Up His Stool And Also Pumpkin. I Found The Natural Balance Too Rich For Him. I Then Tried Eagle Pack Duck And Oatmeal Hoistic Dry Food And It Has Been A Godsend. It Also Has All The Natural Gut Bacterias Added To Eat So Its Very Easy To Digest. The Kibble Is Small So I Feed It To All My Dogs From The 3 Lb Papillon To The 96 Lb Lab.


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

crazydays said:


> Jak- if I were you I wouldn't worry about the transition to new food. I would remove the SG out of the diet all together. Your dogs reaction to the SG is so bad that you just want to get him off it. That is my opinion. What have you chosen for your Husky!
> 
> I just thought about your dog and am wondering if he has colitis? Has he ever been on other food and did he have problems with diarrhea. I think you should consider the ???colitis angle when choosing the next brand of food. There is a Post in this forum on Colitis and food choices that others have found good for their dog. Just a thought-good luck!!


Thanks. I finally got my parents to get the new dog food, and everything is fine now, no more liquid poo!


----------

